# Hi there from Ireland



## celtic_warrior (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello members.  I have been lurking on your great forum for a while.  I hope to make a more positive contribution from this point onwards


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2012)

celtic_warrior, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## colochine (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome ginger man! You wont be dissapointed, we even have some attractive Irish chicks running
Around these forums.


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## MDR (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome celtic_warrior.  i just got the chance to visit your great country, and I enjoyed my stay a great deal.  So much incredible history.  I hope you enjoy the site, and if you ever have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## MDR (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome celtic_warrior.  I just got the chance to visit your great country, and I enjoyed my stay a great deal.  So much incredible history.  I hope you enjoy the site, and if you ever have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## brazey (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome to I M !  Hope to visit your country someday!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------

